
Ask HN: Best way to monitor data incosistency in a distributed system - mukgupta
We have a distributed system where multiple services interact with each other, and we often run into inconsistent data states due to one or more services failing. What sort of methodologies can we use to identify such inconsistencies (e.g. anomaly detection systems)
======
AznHisoka
In my experience you don't. Instead what you do is:

1\. Make sure your services have a retry mechanism so even if it fails it
keeps retrying.

2\. Have the services write the data more than once. Have a job that runs them
often.

------
LarryMade2
Log IDs on the nodes then match them up when theres problems to work out the
source, situation, etc...

